# Hi! I’m new here.



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## WendlingKnives (Oct 16, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

H. R. Pearson said:


> Welcome to AT from NE 👋


Thank you!


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

WendlingKnives said:


> welcome


Thank you so much!


----------



## 620 FPS (Aug 10, 2020)

Bekah said:


> Hello, I’m new to Archery Talk. I am trying to help my dad sell two compound bows that he purchased for he and my mom. They only used them once, as my mom just wasn’t into it. They used them for target practice once, very briefly. My dad is not very good at navigating online and even worse when it comes to selling things online, so I am trying to help him. I found this site online as a suggestion for places to sell bows, so here I am. Any suggestions on how to go about doing this would be greatly appreciated!
> -Rebekah


To have access to the classified section here ya gotta have a certain number of posts and be here for a certain time frame.. Id suggest Ebay or Craigslist if you dont want to put in the time here.


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

620 FPS said:


> To have access to the classified section here ya gotta have a certain number of posts and be here for a certain time frame.. Id suggest Ebay or Craigslist if you dont want to put in the time here.


Oh ok. Thank you! I wasn’t sure how it worked here. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bekah.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Humphrey (May 11, 2021)

Bekah said:


> Hello, I’m new to Archery Talk. I am trying to help my dad sell two compound bows that he purchased for he and my mom. They only used them once, as my mom just wasn’t into it. They used them for target practice once, very briefly. My dad is not very good at navigating online and even worse when it comes to selling things online, so I am trying to help him. I found this site online as a suggestion for places to sell bows, so here I am. Any suggestions on how to go about doing this would be greatly appreciated!
> -Rebekah


Can we possibly convince you to keep them and take up archery yourself?
It's great exercise, good for concentration and mindfulness, and fun!


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

Humphrey said:


> Can we possibly convince you to keep them and take up archery yourself?
> It's great exercise, good for concentration and mindfulness, and fun!


It does seem like it would be really fun, but my schedule is insane and I don’t know when I’d have the time to commit to it! Do they offer classes or something?


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> Bekah.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.
> 
> Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


Thank you so much for the info! Am I not supposed to use this thread to talk about stuff I want to sell? I’m sorry. I literally just joined and I don’t know the rules yet!


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thank you!!


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome! I’m viewed as a bit of a leader here Many of the guys and gals on AT look to me as their Alpha. I’d be happy to help you with any questions or posting your bows once the two weeks has passed.


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

conservewild said:


> Welcome! I’m viewed as a bit of a leader here Many of the guys and gals on AT look to me as their Alpha. I’d be happy to help you with any questions or posting your bows once the two weeks has passed.


Oh my gosh, thank you so much! That would be rad!


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

conservewild said:


> Welcome! I’m viewed as a bit of a leader here Many of the guys and gals on AT look to me as their Alpha. I’d be happy to help you with any questions or posting your bows once the two weeks has passed.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

conservewild said:


> Welcome! I’m viewed as a bit of a leader here Many of the guys and gals on AT look to me as their Alpha. I’d be happy to help you with any questions or posting your bows once the two weeks has passed.


You spelled a s s hole wrong.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

H. R. Pearson said:


> You spelled a s s hole wrong.


That was rude I’m just trying to help


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

H. R. Pearson said:


> You spelled a s s hole wrong.


Huh? I don’t understand.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Bekah said:


> Huh? I don’t understand.


Don’t pay to much attention to those type of posts it’s the internet and it’s free you will have to sort through some nonsense. He is probably on drugs or something.


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

conservewild said:


> Don’t pay to much attention to those type of posts it’s the internet and it’s free you will have to sort through some nonsense. He is probably on drugs or something.


Ok. I wasn’t sure if that comment was directed at me specifically or what.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Bekah said:


> Ok. I wasn’t sure if that comment was directed at me specifically or what.


Just someone being rude don’t pay to much attention to them.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I’m tagging this just to see the comments pertaining to the “Alpha” 

BTW Welcome Bekah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

bowman69 said:


> I’m tagging this just to see the comments pertaining to the “Alpha”
> 
> BTW Welcome Bekah!
> 
> ...


See you will see a lot of folks refer to me as that


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

conservewild said:


> Welcome! I’m viewed as a bit of a leader here Many of the guys and gals on AT look to me as their Alpha. I’d be happy to help you with any questions or posting your bows once the two weeks has passed.


Bahaha this is the craziest thing I have read on this site yet


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> I’m tagging this just to see the comments pertaining to the “Alpha”
> 
> BTW Welcome Bekah!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

conservewild said:


> Just someone being rude don’t pay to much attention to them.


I’m having a difficult time even following this conversation anymore. Thank you for your help!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Our Alpha🤣🙄. If I had dentures I would have spit them out or choked on em. Good Lord. Haven't laughed like that in awhile. Somebody showing off for a pretty face 🤣🤣


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Have you messaged her privately yet offering to help? 

That's directed to Alpha


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

I’m just waiting for a form check…..


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

WVbowProud said:


> Have you messaged her privately yet offering to help?
> 
> That's directed to Alpha


Oooh you’re in trouble now, it’s Alpha Simp Leader SIR! Do we need to contact the mods huh huh [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

cope-77 said:


> I’m just waiting for a form check…..


Bahaha


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

WVbowProud said:


> Have you messaged her privately yet offering to help?
> 
> That's directed to Alpha


Grow up gentleman and show some respect I’m happy to help the young lady sell her parents bows no I have not messaged her


----------



## Humphrey (May 11, 2021)

Bekah said:


> It does seem like it would be really fun, but my schedule is insane and I don’t know when I’d have the time to commit to it! Do they offer classes or something?


Yes, loads of places offer classes, and many online help forums.
Maybe others can chime in based on which state you are in


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

conservewild said:


> Grow up gentleman and show some respect I’m happy to help the young lady sell her parents bows no I have not messaged her


Man, I love your posts. You just keep after it. I do not intend to grow up though for you or anyone thank you. 

Seriously, your comments and threads keep me laughing. You on the pro bass tour. Props.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

I’m still intensely waiting for the form pic?


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

Humphrey said:


> Yes, loads of places offer classes, and many online help forums.
> Maybe others can chime in based on which state you are in


I’m in Washington State


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

cope-77 said:


> I’m still intensely waiting for the form pic?


Just how do you know “she” it’s a 400lb dude hanging out in a banana hammock on a stained recliner in moms basement and her name is Steve!!
Just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

bowman69 said:


> Just how do you know “she” it’s a 400lb dude hanging out in a banana hammock on a stained recliner in moms basement and her name is Steve!!
> Just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don’t know which way I swing?


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

cope-77 said:


> You don’t know which way I swing?


You boys Gay?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

cope-77 said:


> You don’t know which way I swing?


I’m not judging but if I’m right, I hope for your sake, you prefer top bunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

conservewild said:


> You boys Gay?


I’m always happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> Just how do you know “she” it’s a 400lb dude hanging out in a banana hammock on a stained recliner in moms basement and her name is Steve!!
> Just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I’m not a 400 lb. dude. That’s me in the profile picture. Please don’t be rude.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Bekah said:


> Actually, I’m not a 400 lb. dude. That’s me in the profile picture. Please don’t be rude.


I meant no disrespect! I admittedly was trolling Cope-77 for his comment on the form pic post. I’m sure it was your profile pic that inspired it, as you seem to be an attractive woman. 

FWIW A form pic is full body pic of you shooting a bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

bowman69 said:


> I meant no disrespect! I admittedly was trolling Cope-77 for his comment on the form pic post. I’m sure it was your profile pic that inspired it, as you seem to be an attractive woman.
> 
> FWIW A form pic is full body pic of you shooting a bow.
> 
> ...


Creeps


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

bowman69 said:


> I meant no disrespect! I admittedly was trolling Cope-77 for his comment on the form pic post. I’m sure it was your profile pic that inspired it, as you seem to be an attractive woman.
> 
> FWIW A form pic is full body pic of you shooting a bow.
> 
> ...


Ok. Thank you. I was wondering why you were being so rude to me for no reason! And I don’t have a pic of me shooting a bow because I’ve never shot one! Admittedly I know nothing about bows, though they do seem like they’d be fun. I’m more of a guns type of girl though tbh.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I was following this one to see how long it would take for the rude comments about the rules and how OP should be banned…seems the profile pic and name gain a different approach from fellow members. BTW welcome from SC, stick around the for entertainment and if you haven’t already…check out the Anything and Everything board. There is some entertainment in there you won’t find on Netflix or the Crazy house.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I’m still waiting to find out about the bows. I hope one is a Hoyt Alpha-max.


----------



## Bekah (Oct 13, 2021)

Sudduth49 said:


> I was following this one to see how long it would take for the rude comments about the rules and how OP should be banned…seems the profile pic and name gain a different approach from fellow members. BTW welcome from SC, stick around the for entertainment and if you haven’t already…check out the Anything and Everything board. There is some entertainment in there you won’t find on Netflix or the Crazy house.


Haha ok I’ll check it out! And thank you  btw what is OP?


----------

